# First post-surgery appointment coming up with endocrinologist



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I received a letter in the mail today informing me that my first post-surgery appointment with my endocrinologist will be 11/17/11. They sent lab orders, I'm to have blood tests one week before this appointment.

I'm curious about a couple of things. #1, my diagnosis code says "Cancer of thyroid". The surgeon said there was a tiny cancer in my thyroid but he got it all. I'm wondering if that diagnosis is behind the tests being ordered OR if these are the standard first time after thyroidectomy tests?

Lab Order

Thyroglobulin Panel Tumor Mrk
T4 FREE
TSH
Renal Function Panel

Even though the surgeon says no further treatment advised for the removed cancer, is there any chance the endocrinologist will pursue it? What is "Thyroglobulin Panel Tumor Mrk"?

No T3 FREE ordered - should I try to get it?

I'm already having Renal Function Panels every week for the surgeon but maybe I'll have my calcium under control before I see the endocrinologist.

I have the sneakiest feeling that for how wonderfully well things have gone with the surgeon, dealing with getting my thyroid medications right is going to be a trial. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hey, mine is the same day. 
Here's what my lab order states:
11/10/11
TSH
T4 Free
T3 Free
T3 Total
Thyroid cascade (which I am pretty sure is the above)
Thyroglobulin Panel
TgAB


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Let's go together!! hugs1

I'm going to call tomorrow and at least ask for the T3 Free. My endocrinologist has said previously that I was the kind of patient she liked, one who is informed. We'll see!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I received a letter in the mail today informing me that my first post-surgery appointment with my endocrinologist will be 11/17/11. They sent lab orders, I'm to have blood tests one week before this appointment.
> 
> I'm curious about a couple of things. #1, my diagnosis code says "Cancer of thyroid". The surgeon said there was a tiny cancer in my thyroid but he got it all. I'm wondering if that diagnosis is behind the tests being ordered OR if these are the standard first time after thyroidectomy tests?
> 
> ...


If you can write the Ffree T-3 test in on your lab slip or call before you go for the draw and ask them to add it.

I am a firm believer that testing both Free T-3 and Free T-4 is crucial for proper calibration of replacement meds.

Are you on any replacement yet and how much?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Let's go together!! hugs1
> 
> I'm going to call tomorrow and at least ask for the T3 Free. My endocrinologist has said previously that I was the kind of patient she liked, one who is informed. We'll see!!


Yes, let's! Mine said the same thing. She is the one I turned down the FNA both times she suggested it. She said my reasons were correct, but she felt she should suggest it. We'll see how this appointment goes. I am hoping she'll prescribe a little T3...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I received a letter in the mail today informing me that my first post-surgery appointment with my endocrinologist will be 11/17/11. They sent lab orders, I'm to have blood tests one week before this appointment.
> 
> I'm curious about a couple of things. #1, my diagnosis code says "Cancer of thyroid". The surgeon said there was a tiny cancer in my thyroid but he got it all. I'm wondering if that diagnosis is behind the tests being ordered OR if these are the standard first time after thyroidectomy tests?
> 
> ...


Thyroglobulin will now be used as a "marker" to make sure you are cancer free. We hope for a very low number which is normal. All healthy persons have a low titer of Thryoglobulin but they should not have any Thryroglobulin Ab.

Yes; get the FREE T3. How much thyroxine replacement are you on now? How are you feeling?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I called this morning expecting a problem. Who can say "paranoid"???  Instead, one of the doctors happened to answer the phone.

We had a great visit and she said she was sorry they'd failed to order Free T3, that it was definitely important.

She also explained about the Thyroglobulin.

She asked how much Synthroid I'm taking and thought maybe 125 mg was too low. She said she was going to talk to my doctor and see about getting my tests and appointment moved up because I honestly am not feeling as well as I believe I should.

It's weird - I don't feel anywhere close to as well as I felt the first 1 1/2 weeks after surgery AND the strangest fact of all is that I absolutely do not feel like myself. Pre-surgery I thought I was battling "brain fog" but right now I don't particularly feel confused or anything like that - I basically just don't feel like myself...and it's one odd sensation!

I'm here in the moment, I'm relatively busy, etc., but I don't feel like my brain is engaged.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I called this morning expecting a problem. Who can say "paranoid"???  Instead, one of the doctors happened to answer the phone.
> 
> We had a great visit and she said she was sorry they'd failed to order Free T3, that it was definitely important.
> 
> ...


You body is still adjusting from the surgery and getting rid of the anesthesia.

I think the new labs will reveal alot - if you add Cytomel do it very slowly as not to get heart palp's. I tried a course 6 months post op and quit because of it only to go 3.5 years without it and fatigued. When beginning start with 1/2 to 1/4 of the pill and space them out over 6 or so hours and take several days until you know for sure you are not having adjustment issues then add 1/4 to 1/2 pill more until you are on your full prescribed dosage. I take 3 doses during the day which sounds like a pain but it's just become part of my routine - just like taking multiple doses of vitamins.


----------

